# Wheatie PICS ;)



## Smithers (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey All,

Got this fella on the 11th some of you have already seen Sheldon 

View attachment 191917
View attachment 191918
View attachment 191919
View attachment 191920
View attachment 191921


View attachment 191922
View attachment 191923
View attachment 191924
View attachment 191925
View attachment 191926


----------



## woody101 (Mar 21, 2011)

is he named after big bang theory?? i love that show and omg he is a cutie


----------



## Smithers (Mar 21, 2011)

woody101 said:


> is he named after big bang theory?? i love that show and omg he is a cutie



That's the show  Thanks Woody


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 21, 2011)

He looks cool mate, hopefully i will have some little ones like him this season.  fingers crossed


----------



## James..94 (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice Brett


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 21, 2011)

Great looking stimmi Brett, definitely on my list for next season


----------



## Smithers (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Harley James n Francis, couldn't be happier, super temperament, great feeder which is not to common with Ants and pretty to boot  He's from Congo-Pythons lines, Thanks again Kurt


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 21, 2011)

stunner !!!


----------



## beeman (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice Critter Smithers.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 21, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> stunner !!!



Thanks Nick 



beeman said:


> Nice Critter Smithers.



Cheers Beeman,..hows your Wheats going??


----------



## beeman (Mar 21, 2011)

They are going well, here is a pic for perusal, Will have a few up for sale soon.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 21, 2011)

That's hot!!!! Cheers for the pic


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 21, 2011)

this is what i have been waiting for brett. Thanks a heap mate and best of luck with Sheldon. He looks amazing. Will get much better with time also so you better keep us updated haha.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 21, 2011)

Cheers Adam  He had his second shed the other day thats when most of the pics were taken


----------



## Smithers (May 4, 2011)

A few more from today,....3rd Shed last night

View attachment 198608
View attachment 198609
View attachment 198610


----------



## LizardLady (May 4, 2011)

One word... WOW! He is looking soooooooo sexy now, you'll have a VERY hard time trying to find a "suitable" lady-friend for him!

Thanks for sharing, and for the update...!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Darkhorse (May 4, 2011)

beeman said:


> They are going well, here is a pic for perusal, Will have a few up for sale soon.



That's a gorgeous wheatie beeman. Very nice patterning on its neck. I'd love one like that!!!


----------



## Dan40D (May 4, 2011)

Gorgeous little snake Smithers!! I came home today to find the little guy that i picked up on the weekend had just started his shed, had it off over his head. Just gunna leave him alone for a few hours and see how he goes, hoping that he doesn't have any problems, little bugger has trashed his click clack though.


----------



## Smithers (May 4, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> One word... WOW! He is looking soooooooo sexy now, you'll have a VERY hard time trying to find a "suitable" lady-friend for him!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, and for the update...!
> 
> ...


 
Cheers,..I think so too 



Dan40D said:


> Gorgeous little snake Smithers!! I came home today to find the little guy that i picked up on the weekend had just started his shed, had it off over his head. Just gunna leave him alone for a few hours and see how he goes, hoping that he doesn't have any problems, little bugger has trashed his click clack though.



Thanks Dan, Sheldon shed last night so thought what a good time to update some pics. He just downed a pinkie so back to the cave for a snooze for a day or so.


----------



## beeman (May 4, 2011)

He is comming along well, Looks good 

It wont be that hard to find a good looker to pair with him, you only have to know where to look


----------



## shaye (May 4, 2011)

nice colours on that


----------



## Smithers (May 4, 2011)

beeman said:


> He is comming along well, Looks good
> 
> It wont be that hard to find a good looker to pair with him, you only have to know where to look



Ta Beeman, Congo-Python's pair makes a damn good Wheatie hey  as do yours of course.

I know LL very well and I'd say she's amping up his good looks for me  

I have to sex this one before getting a partner for it. And luckily I know where to find one. Cheers 

That one in your pic you added to this thread is a cracker I must say,..If I haven't before.


----------



## beeman (May 4, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Ta Beeman, Congo-Python's pair makes a damn good Wheatie hey  as do yours of course.
> 
> I know LL very well and I'd say she's amping up his good looks for me
> 
> ...


 
Its always good to have someone that can drive a camera very well 

I have given up doing pics as i cant achieve a good pic but have a friend thats a professional photographer that doesnt mind


----------



## LizardLady (May 4, 2011)

beeman said:


> Its always good to have someone that can drive a camera very well
> 
> I have given up doing pics as i cant achieve a good pic but have a friend thats a professional photographer that doesnt mind



Ah yes, too true Beeman! Great subjects deserve great photographers!


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 4, 2011)

I love their patterning, beautiful creatures Smithers. I cannot wait for my babies 
Kind regards
Crystal


----------



## Smithers (May 4, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> I love their patterning, beautiful creatures Smithers. I cannot wait for my babies
> Kind regards
> Crystal



Thanks Crystal, please show us all when you do


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 5, 2011)

Nice pics and nice animals Brett, love the name I'm also a big fan of the Big Bang Theory....


----------



## Smithers (May 6, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> Nice pics and nice animals Brett, love the name I'm also a big fan of the Big Bang Theory....



Thanks Chris,.....Good show hey.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 12, 2011)

After the 4th ShedView attachment 205220
View attachment 205221
View attachment 205222


----------



## Renenet (Jun 12, 2011)

More great pictures. I'll have to get some shots of mine this weekend - she's six months old tomorrow.


----------



## jedohara (Jun 12, 2011)

lovely snake u have there  how long till he will out grow the container?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 12, 2011)

another 6months or so then he'll get an upgrade to a larger 3ft /90cm enclosure


----------



## Renenet (Jun 12, 2011)

Smithers, are you going to make or buy yours, or do you have it already?


----------



## jedohara (Jun 12, 2011)

ok  i bet he will grow up quick

is it hard to make one?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 12, 2011)

Im thinking about all option right now Renenet,..at this stage im in the process of getting a gecko rack/bench made and might build a tank for him yet.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jun 12, 2011)

Mate, You have an awesome collection, First you've made me jealous of your stunning Geckos, now this! Why do you keep doing this to me .
Can't wait to watch this fella grow.

Zac.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 12, 2011)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Mate, You have an awesome collection, First you've made me jealous of your stunning Geckos, now this! Why do you keep doing this to me .
> Can't wait to watch this fella grow.
> 
> Zac.



Cheers Zac  Possibly a sibling of Sheldon on the way,....

Edit, I just confirmed to hold another one ))))))))))))))


----------



## jedohara (Jun 12, 2011)

god i cant wait till i get mine


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 12, 2011)

So jealous, that is one awesome stimmy you've got there


----------



## dunmovin (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice & lovely pattern......My Stimmie is 3yrs old now & you forget how little they were lol


----------



## Smithers (Jun 12, 2011)

Will show the next one soon,


----------



## congo_python (Jun 12, 2011)

Looking good Brett, just for interest heres a pic of the parents to sheldon........


----------



## Smithers (Jun 12, 2011)

Privilege to keep the line going


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW!

CP, now I can see why Sheldon is such a little stud muffin!  They are absolutely gorgeous! 

Smithers, go get Sheldon and show him - be like looking in the mirror! 

Oh, and we look forward to seeing pics of the new addition (hopeless, damn hopeless! )

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## congo_python (Jun 12, 2011)

Thankx Lizardlady............ they like to please lol


----------



## Smithers (Jun 13, 2011)

That's it a pair will do me LL. The girls names already picked with Dr Beverly or Bev for short.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 21, 2011)

View attachment 206185
View attachment 206186
This is the new one, just b4 smashing from under the hide 2 pinkies one after another...lil champ


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 21, 2011)

woooow... i want them  Great job!


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah, Bev is doing very nicely! Has he had a shed since the last lot of pics I saw? The colours look a lot sharper, 'tis all...!

And TWO pinkies??? Good grief! Going to be a little cuddle-pot! I suppose, there is a little "catching up" to do...! 

Nice work Smithers, stunner for sure! 

All the best,
Carolyn


----------



## Defective (Jun 21, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> One word... WOW! He is looking soooooooo sexy now, you'll have a VERY hard time trying to find a "suitable" lady-friend for him!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, and for the update...!
> 
> ...


 
i think Keiko qualifies!!! but Sheldon now has a giiiiirlfriend

Brett: i lay claim on a female if you breed!


----------



## Smithers (Jun 21, 2011)

Lambert said:


> i think Keiko qualifies!!! but Sheldon now has a giiiiirlfriend
> 
> Brett: i lay claim on a female if you breed!



Thanks all for your posts 

Sure Lambert your name is now etched in stone  I hope they produce a few lovelies they come from great coloured natured parents.

View attachment 206301
View attachment 206302
View attachment 206300
After Shed 5, Colour is coming through


----------



## Smithers (Jun 27, 2011)

The Newer one's latest photo shoot


----------



## lisa5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Looking good, can start to see that colour coming through- lovely! Love the 
wheaties.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 27, 2011)

lisa5 said:


> Thanks for the update. Looking good, can start to see that colour coming through- lovely! Love the
> wheaties.



Wheaties are the bomb, can't wait to put these two together and try my hand at breeding.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 16, 2011)

Updated pics 

The 1st is the same age as the 2nd eats like a horse, was feeding every week for a couple of months, now backed off to once every 10-12 days


View attachment 226459



The 2nd one's last meal was 24th June, still holding weight and colour, but will soon assist if she doesn't snap out of it.


View attachment 226458


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 16, 2011)

so cute =] i love how crisp and clear their colours are. Definitely on the wish list for when im rich and live in a mansion with all my pets... itll happen!


----------



## Defective (Nov 16, 2011)

make a nice pairing with keiko thats for sure.... she's eating like a freaking horse....


----------



## Smithers (Nov 16, 2011)

Well I think she's set the breeding of the pair back a year I'd say now from being a stubborn lil poopahead. Not that that worries me, just wish shed eat, last meal was an issue :/ looked as if a claw had dug into her throat as she went balistic pushing down hard on the bottom of tub aiding in the dislodgement I think.

I have offered the smallest of pinkie rat and although comes and sniffs everything just won't take it. When she did eat it was gently open mouth and slowly take it and then eat.

Here's a question for snake breeders, do snakes have a memory that could associate the bad last feed to not wanting the same food item again?


----------



## Defective (Nov 16, 2011)

lol, i've found that dropping it on Keiko is the best way to feed her...she has a nice food reaction if i do that and she manages to eat it head first not bum first.


----------



## congo_python (Nov 16, 2011)

Their looking great Brett, maybe try mice again for the one that got stressed from the feeding experience.I couldn't say without a doubt that they remember a bad feeding experience,but maybe others have some stories similar and could shed some light ??

BTW Brett you dont really have to back pythons off until about 18 mths old as their growth spurts start too slow down in 'most' cases around this time. I have noticed this in many species myself and many others have commented on this subject to me in the past also.

Cheers
Congo


----------



## mrkos (Nov 16, 2011)

Some fine looking worms there people


----------



## Renenet (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking nice, Brett. How long and heavy is your guy? Hope you get the female eating soon. (If not, I'll have her! ) When she was eating, was she on mice or rats? 

I don't think anything except maybe next winter will suppress Zephyr's appetite - she goes berserk at feeding time and always looks at me like she wants more, no matter how much she's eaten.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Darl,...Update!!!! I was able to stuff a mouse tail in her gob and she swallowed that so lets hope that kick starts a feed response again to feed on her own. Not sure if it's been counter productive = stress v food intake, but time will tell. 

Anyone's free to chime in on thoughts ideas feel free to add.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 26, 2011)

UPDATE!!!!!!!! I tried once again to feed freely but not successful  so I cut a rats tail in half assist the smaller section in and she swallowed it down, but to my surprise she then sniffed out the fat part of tail on the floor picked it up and ate it herself,....Yay!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2011)

Yay! Congrats Brett! Let's hope she continues


----------



## congo_python (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats Brett 
Hope she starts eating again as well as she did for me....hopefully summer will kick that instinct back in but only time will tell.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Jay and Kurt, It's been pretty stressful on both I think, fingers crossed she continues the right way. She's such a placid and gentle natured snake, when ate always took her food softly comes out of hide to greet when I spot clean or stand near her tub, and bloody gorgeous to boot lol. Glad you finally moved all the hatchie's/juvi's, nearly yearlings Kurt. You paring them up again this year?


----------



## congo_python (Nov 27, 2011)

No I rested them this season.


----------



## sevrum (Nov 27, 2011)

my wheat belts are the worst feeders in my whole collection,they will feed a few times then will go off food for no reason,in winter they did not eat at all even though they were heated,but both still hold good body condition so i am not worried,they will just grow nice and slowly.Even though they are pain in the butt feeders they are still the nicest stimmy to own imo.
Will try and post pics of my pair soon
keep the pics rolling everyone


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 27, 2011)

My Wheaties are one of my best feeders. I have an adult pair, approx 3 years and a yearling pair that I've had since hatchlings. 

My Wheaties are huge, they are monsters when it comes to food. Seems I am lucky with mine. I also have 3 Tibooburra stimmies and they are the same. The male is about 900 grams.


----------



## OeduraAlex21 (Nov 27, 2011)

This is my little female wheatbelt i purchsed recently. Shes such a cutie


----------



## Smithers (Dec 1, 2011)

Update, non feeder ate a defrosted pinkie freely last night....turned the corner me thinks


----------



## Snowman (Dec 1, 2011)

That is a beautiful stimi. It doesnt have the typical scale pattern of a wheat belt stimi though. But who cares its a cracker no matter where it came from and far better looking than several of my wild caught wheat belt stimi's.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 1, 2011)

Snowman said:


> That is a beautiful stimi. It doesnt have the typical scale pattern of a wheat belt stimi though. .



Could you show us a pic of the typical scale patterning please Snowman? 

Do different locales have different scale formation or is it different on each of the four ssp of Antaresia?


----------



## Snowman (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Smithers. 
This link explains the pre frontal scales on wheaties. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/wheatbelt-stimmie-121428/


----------



## Smithers (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks Snowman.



This is the Male (The good feeder) He's on adult mice and going to rats soon. I PS'd the poopa out of the image but that was all, no highlights or anything else. 



View attachment 229454


----------



## Snowman (Dec 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Have you got any spare off license I can smuggle into WA.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 9, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Update, non feeder ate a defrosted pinkie freely last night....turned the corner me thinks



So glad to hear that, Brett.



Smithers said:


> This is the Male (The good feeder) He's on adult mice and going to rats soon. I PS'd the poopa out of the image but that was all, no highlights or anything else.



He's looking good. How heavy and long is he now? What size rats will you be feeding him? I'm interested because, given the shortage of mice in Cairns, I might have to train Zephyr to accept rats.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Renenet, Sorry for the late reply, At 11months I recon he'd be around 60cm mark weighed the other day at 105gm's. Just took his first fuzzy rat the same day as moving into a 3ft enclosure...he's a champ. Not like the other sookie la la who is a fraction of that at 37gms Born same day


----------



## Renenet (Dec 13, 2011)

He sounds like my girl. If I offered Zephyr an all-you-can-eat mice buffet, she wouldn't stop eating until she exploded. 

Thanks for the info. Did you do any research into the nutritional value of a fuzzy rat versus the equivalent-sized mouse? I'm a little worried that the rat wouldn't be quite as nutritious.

I have to find my girl a new enclosure too.


----------



## Dan40D (Dec 13, 2011)

Intersting stuff, my little guy is now just over a year old (26 november) and i have him on adult mice at the moment, as of last week when he shed (i weigh and measure after each shed) he was 85cm using herpmeasure and 165 grams. It was a toss up between adult mice and fuzzy rats last time i bought food, will definately be getting the rats when he runs out. 
My girl is 11 months but is less than half his size, but she has doubled in size in the 8 weeks that i've had her, she was still being fed pinkies by the previous owner, last night she smashed 2 weaner mice and was still looking for more, guts!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 14, 2011)

Renenet said:


> He sounds like my girl. If I offered Zephyr an all-you-can-eat mice buffet, she wouldn't stop eating until she exploded.
> 
> Some of them seem to have a switch and you can't turn it off others it's like the kids on the light switch goes on off on off...
> 
> ...



Fun times  



Dan40D said:


> Intersting stuff, my little guy is now just over a year old (26 november) and i have him on adult mice at the moment, as of last week when he shed (i weigh and measure after each shed) he was 85cm using herpmeasure and 165 grams. It was a toss up between adult mice and fuzzy rats last time i bought food, will definately be getting the rats when he runs out.
> My girl is 11 months but is less than half his size, but she has doubled in size in the 8 weeks that i've had her, she was still being fed pinkies by the previous owner, last night she smashed 2 weaner mice and was still looking for more, guts!



Funny how some have a switch that turns on and ignites their hunger and you can't stop them and others Meh when ever....I like how they are so a like but so different as an individual. I should do the herpmeasure thang.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry guys but i beat you all!

My 12 month old stimmie is over 80 cm long and i just weighed her and she is an astonishing ​313 grams!!!!!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 14, 2011)

Any pics of the little food machine jay?


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 14, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Any pics of the little food machine jay?



I'll take some when i get home for you all  But you have to promise not to pick on her for being a fatty!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 14, 2011)

I am sure she is just big boned not fat lol


----------



## Smithers (Dec 14, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Sorry guys but i beat you all!
> 
> My 12 month old stimmie is over 80 cm long and i just weighed her and she is an astonishing ​313 grams!!!!!




Oh the quotes that come to mind,....   and you've pissed one member off with the large text 

I hoped you'd jump in with you Wheaties Jay yours are good feeders and I know they are horses of things. Pics now buddy


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 14, 2011)

hahaha. I did think of that when i typed it, but it was only a small part of my post, not all of it..... is that ok Ramsayi? lol

Mine have been pigs of things. They were gluttonous pigs, i had to slow down their feeding regime as they were just eating too much and i didnt want them to get overweight. I am hoping my new hatchies (fingers crossed the eggs hatch) will be just as good!

I am busy tonight, out for dinner, but if i have time after ill take pics, if not you will have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## Renenet (Dec 14, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> My 12 month old stimmie is over 80 cm long and i just weighed her and she is an astonishing ​313 grams!!!!!



Holy bejesus. My snake is the same length but only half the weight. Your girl must be a fat - uh, sorry - voluptuous snake.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 14, 2011)

That's a nice looking snake Brett, I really do need to get me a pair of stimmis as well.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 14, 2011)

Renenet, be nice! lol

Red ink, I have eggs


----------



## SYNeR (Dec 14, 2011)

My Wheatbelt is around 2 years old now, but is a bit of a fussy eater.
Doesn't seem to want rats or quail, only mice. I usually give him 2 extra large / jumbo mice.
Although I haven't been persistent and tried scenting, etc too much to see if he'll take rats..


----------



## Smithers (Dec 14, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> That's a nice looking snake Brett, I really do need to get me a pair of stimmis as well.



Thanks Francis, The Goldens I got off you are 1 in a coupla weeks. 

I think so  a pair of plat mac's would look good at your pad....and then i'll get a pair off you in yrs to come. win win. 



Renenet said:


> Holy bejesus. My snake is the same length but only half the weight. Your girl must be a fat - uh, sorry - voluptuous snake.



 I have a mental picture too darl,....Jay does she have a double chin this heffa your talkin bout


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 14, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Thanks Francis, The Goldens I got off you are 1 in a coupla weeks.
> 
> I think so  a pair of plat mac's would look good at your pad....and then i'll get a pair off you in yrs to come. win win.



1 already..... I still remember when they were just as long as thumbs lol. 

Your GTs at 4 days old


----------



## Smithers (Dec 14, 2011)

You won't believe this, I just checked on them after typing about them....and there's a half burried clutch poking out the sand 

pretty shrivelled but they're breeding grandpa RI View attachment 230012
View attachment 230013
View attachment 230014


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, these are just crappy phone pics of my 313 gram 12 month old Wheatbelt Stimmie. The thong is a USA size 11











See...... She is not fat


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks good Jay, I would say she is "curvy not fat" lol


----------



## Smithers (Jan 13, 2012)

This fella below shed the other day so updated B'Day suit. He's the good feeder



View attachment 233683





The non feeder she was assist fed a rats tail and it then ate a thawed rat pinkie on own.  Go figure after refusing so often...eat straight after being force fed twice now. Bizarre these Ants at times.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice mate... good to hear your making progress with the non feeder.

How old is he Brett?


----------



## LizardLady (Jan 13, 2012)

Smithers said:


> This fella below shed the other day so updated B'Day suit. He's the good feeder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE LOVE LOVE this snake!  Have to admit, ants don't really "do" much for me, but THIS one gives me goose-bumps every time I see it! It is, by far, one of the sexiest snakes I have ever seen!


----------



## Vixen (Jan 13, 2012)

One of my girls. =)


----------



## Smithers (Jan 13, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Nice mate... good to hear your making progress with the non feeder.
> 
> How old is he Brett?



Thanks RI they both hatched 25-12-10


----------



## Sutto82 (Jan 13, 2012)

Vixen..... WOW. I had never thought much or stimmi's, but that has got my interest.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 13, 2012)

Vixen said:


> One of my girls. =)



Hubba Hubba,...Do you have a male for her?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 13, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Thanks RI they both hatched 25-12-10




Man... my yearling wins are tiny compared to weaties. I'll really have to look into getting me a pair of weats down the line. Do you wanna do swapsies in a few years time .


----------



## Vixen (Jan 13, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Hubba Hubba,...Do you have a male for her?



Thanks Sutto! And yes Smithers I have a boy lined up for her, not quite as pretty but still a good looking. Fingers crossed for breeding at the end of the year! =)


----------



## Smithers (Jan 13, 2012)

Hope it goes well,..she rocks,....hows Bobbies kids doing?



Red-Ink said:


> Man... my yearling wins are tiny compared to weaties. I'll really have to look into getting me a pair of weats down the line. Do you wanna do swapsies in a few years time .



Done Deal


----------



## Vixen (Jan 13, 2012)

Bobby's bubs are due to hatch any day now. =D


----------



## Smithers (Jan 13, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Man... my yearling wins are tiny compared to weaties. I'll really have to look into getting me a pair of weats down the line. Do you wanna do swapsies in a few years time .



The image you are seeing is a snake that has been fed every 4-5 days over the last 4-5months as soon as the feeding kicked in I fed 2month on then a week n half off then back on to higher feed regime etc.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 13, 2012)

Our best Wb hatchie for this season after its first shed. ( as seen in the Ant's freaks thread lol). Bit of a dodgy pic' though


----------



## Smithers (Jan 13, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Our best Wb hatchie for this season after its first shed. ( as seen in the Ant's freaks thread lol). Bit of a dodgy pic' though



Interesting Dorsal


----------



## remlap (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Smithers
Just thought i would show you a couple of pics of #9
she i my girl off Congo
yours are lookng great to they seem to have a lot more size than my girl


----------



## Smithers (Jan 17, 2012)

Good to see #9 I was thinking of getting her as my female's a shocking eater and way behind in size. Thanks for sharing..be good to see her every now and then remlap


----------



## congo_python (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking good Remlap that crazy pattern is looking even better as she grows. Female #4 the last one left here is now eating regularly on two fuzzy mice and finally striking at them too lol, these guys are too docile for their own good lol. Glad your girl is going well for you Remlap.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 30, 2012)

View attachment 244947
View attachment 244946
New suit


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 30, 2012)

Looking great Brett

Love the enclosure mate.... will have to spruce mine up like that as well.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 30, 2012)

Cheers Francis...Sheldon seems to like it...usually sits on the ledge from around 4-6pm then does a few laps up and down...


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, very nice enclosure


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 30, 2012)

looking tops mate!


----------

